# Frozen Planet II Score



## Lionel Schmitt (Oct 22, 2022)

Sounds absolutely wonderful so far. And I like almost nothing these days.
Wonderful writing, textural depth and details!




youtube playlist


----------



## Kery Michael (Oct 22, 2022)

I hear ya… there’s lots of stuff where I say, hey, that’s pretty good. But yet I never listen to it a second time. Doesn’t really grab me and demand a second listen.

Probably just overwhelmed by too many options.

Listened to the YT video, it was pretty and very well done… will I listen to it again… I don’t know.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 23, 2022)

I think it's a very good score, but it hasn't given me goose bumps, or impressed that much.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 6, 2022)

I keep listening to this over and over. A very satisfying experience with a good sound system or great headphones.


----------

